# 223 barrel cut



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thinking of shortening my Savage Axis 223 barrel to make it a more compact truck gun. Planning to replace the stock and cut the barrel to 18 or 20 inch. I can do the work myself so I`m not worried about cost.

Just wondering, Has anyone here ever cut one of those barrels ? Anyone have any thoughts on what it will do to accuracy? I plan to give the rifle a trigger job and free float the barrel. Using the axis because it is a cheap rifle to start with and not such a money loss if it turns out bad


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You did not say what it was in. The bigger the shells will have more load but any thing over 308 as in the 30-06 you would loose lots of fps. I have a ruger in 260 and it is shortened to 18 inches and it is loud, it has set off car alarms at the other end of the line but I get good velocity from it and it is eiaser to carry. It is a ruger #3 that I had the work done on and I did losse some speed.shoot Tight twist and big bullets for the caliber.


----------



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Savage Axis 223 barrel,,,.223 rem


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that someone has cut an Axis barrel, you won't have issues as long as you crown it right. You will loose about 50fps for every inch you lop off. But accuracy shouldn't suffer to much if at all. An Axis is or is supposed tobe free floated from the factory. I know mine is.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

honestly i don't see the need to shorten the axis as the barrel is only 22 inches long but if you are set on cutting it down you will see decress in velocity,especially if you go down to 18 inches.as far as accuracy no one really can tell you if you will loose accuracy.i've seen some very accurate 16 inch barrels so there is no real rule of thumb.a lot shooters go with longer barrels to gain the velocities they need for a certain distance.i wouldn't think you would see a detrimental loss of accuracy as long as you get a good crown on it.also,shoot it first before you cut it.you may like it so much you will be afraid to mess with it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My first rifle was a 303 British and not knowing that someone had cut the end off and reattached the sight, couldn't hit the broadside of a barn 50yds. away, whoever did it never re crowned the end. Missed a lot of game thinking it was buck fever-- green 14 yr. old


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine is free floated already. You shouldn't lose any accuracy at all by cutting it down. Be sure to crown it correctly as Don said.


----------



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

My Axis is finally ready for the range, 19 1/4 inch barrel, homemade stock,trigger guard and bolt handle. Haven`t fired a shot with it yet, going to try it this week


----------



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow--nice work!!! Let us know how it shoots!!!! :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

That stock is simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats to nice of a gun for a truck gun haha


----------

